# E46 Sedan Rear Deck Speaker Replacement



## BOVIE323I (Aug 17, 2002)

Hi Guys,

Does Anybody Have A Dyi For Rear Deck Speakers On A Y2k 323i. Is It Possible And Maybe You Have Any Sugestions On What Brand To Replace Oe Speakers..

Thanks A Lot


----------

